# Where is everyone from?



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

I am not sure whether this question has been asked before but just how international is this site?

I would really love to know whether there are any Gorillas who are based in London, England. Then again I do a bit of business travel and it would be good to hook up with any European Gorillas.

So, where are you guys based?


----------



## ParaGod (Aug 11, 2003)

I am from Northern California, about 65 miles North of San Francisco


----------



## alwest74 (Jul 29, 2003)

Rome here.......Rome, Georgia that is! About 60 miles Northwest of Atlanta.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Another Californian here...about 100 miles south of San Francisco...:u


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

Northern Virginia, about 20 miles due west of Washington, DC


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Earth, right next door to Mars.


----------



## Lord Hammer (Mar 18, 2003)

California...Buried in an unmarked grave!


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm a transplanted Canadian, from western Canada now living in Connecticut and working in New York. With my recently acquired interest in cigars, I'm wondering if maybe the high taxes and mediocre health-care is worth the price of moving back to Canada just so I can have *legal* access to smokes from Castro's place....


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I am in Atlanta, GA... also known as Homielanta, Cracklanta, Hotlanta, etc.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ft. Myers, Florida, home of a lot of old people. :u


----------



## Merlin (Aug 1, 2003)

:u :u Looks like at least two fellow Georgians are on the board. I am in Cartersville, about 40 miles north of Atlanta. Not too far from Rome, Alwest!:u


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Lynnwood, Wa., about 8 miles N. of downton Seattle. As of today we have broken the record for consecutive days of above 70 degree temps in the history of Seattle "51 days"! 7 day forecast calls for "7" 75+degree days.."no rain". A rare treat in this part. Been living here for 48 years. Seen the Kingsmen(louie louie) Hendrix(Fire) and Nirvana(Teen Spirit)! For many years I had a condo in the shawdow of the Space Needle, married with kids and living in the burbs now.......with the weather being so fine, I'm enjoying quite a few great stogies outside now!


----------



## alwest74 (Jul 29, 2003)

I know there are a couple of more Georgians on this board....all from around Atlanta. I'm curious to know if there ar any South Ga folks reading these posts.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Im from the Jersey Shore........and no, I don't drive a 87' Camaro Z28!!


----------



## nawrocki (Aug 3, 2003)

i'm from Philly, soon to be moving to Rochester, NY for college on saturday


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm in North Carolina, just SE of Charlotte.


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

Southgate, MI... about 10 miles south of Detroit.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Marietta, Georgia (Atlanta suburb)


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

Sunny SoCal, South Bay area.


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

Lawrenceville GA(Atlanta Suburb) Savannah GA during school time(now)


----------



## Merlin (Aug 1, 2003)

:u :u Looks like we have enough Atlanta-area gorillas for a herf!:u


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

Merlin said:


> *:u :u Looks like we have enough Atlanta-area gorillas for a herf!:u *


As long as you do not invite Flip Flop then all should go well.......lol

:r


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

LLKZ16 said:


> *As long as you do not invite Flip Flop then all should go well.......lol
> 
> :r *


**biting my tongue**


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Based in Bay City,Oregon for the last year and a half, about 75 miles west of Portland.

The home of salmon...loggers...and dairy cows. Ever heard of Tillamook ice cream, Tillamook cheese or jerky from the Tillamook Smoker? Well Tillamook is the next town south, and thanks to those DAMN cows gives new meaning to the term "Country Air". I have to smoke cigars in self defense.


----------



## A4stogies (Jan 1, 2000)

Tampa, Florida for me...soon to be moving down the road to St. Petersburg :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LLKZ16 said:


> *As long as you do not invite Flip Flop then all should go well.......lol
> 
> :r *


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Just west of Edmonton, Alberta , Canada


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Largo, MD just outside of Washington, DC. Home of the Redskins whom I have picked to lose their opener with the Jets.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Republik of Southern California.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

From Baltimore. [But I'm a native Californian . . . does that count!?]

BTW nawrocki welcome to CS and good luck in College.

AND kscotty, welcome to CS and don't worry dude, just hang around with some of the crazy guys on this site and they'll eventually tell you where you can find really good ISOM's.


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

Yo soy un hombre sincero de donde crece de palma.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

SoCal, San Fernando Valley, although moving to Valencia where there are no ghetto birds! wooohooooo!!!!! lol


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Southeastern coast of Virginia (like Mo, I was born and raised in Cali).


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

Baltimore, MD!!!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Perpetually 70F, San Diego. 20 min to Tijuana!


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Near Kansas City Missouri. Almost in the center of the country.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Im Quite Happy to be from Northern California.
Native, been here forever.. Or so it seems..
About 140 miles north of SF.

Hb


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Long Island, New York.

or as we say Strong Island :u


----------



## BigSkyCub (Sep 19, 2003)

Portland, Oregon


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

Mishawaka, IN. Across the river from the Hummer plant and 5 miles from Notre Dame. Haven't seen anyone from the Indiana area yet. I'm all alone it seems...


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

From Natchez, Mississippi, on temporary assignment in Austin, Tx


----------



## GWS3 (Sep 10, 2003)

richmond va,
been here about three years!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Buffalo, NY during the summer, and Pittsburgh,PA most of the time for school


----------



## sherpa (Sep 26, 2003)

*where i live*

now in south west florida bonita springs south of fort meyers north of naples in aretirement community and loving it.


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

WOW tons of people from cali!! cool, we should all hook up some time!


I am from fremont, Ca about 30 mi south of Frisco'

Phil


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

TomN, are you anywhere near Warsaw, IN. I have family there.....I believe its pretty close to South Bend.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

NE Oregon... right on the Columbia River


----------



## KevinS (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks like I'm the only one here from the Chicago area. Bummer! 

Kevin


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

KevinS said:


> *Looks like I'm the only one here from the Chicago area. Bummer!
> 
> Kevin *


Shouldn't be too long a haul for you to make it to the next Land of Lincoln herf in Springfield. I'm dying to make it to that or a SoCal herf. Bit of a reach from VA though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

i am from baltimore, and right now there is almost a foot of snow out there. not much fun. look forward to carribean vac begining of january


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

I am originally from Los Angeles, but have lived in several places in the U.S. and other locations around the globe. I now live in Texas [Houston area], and have been here since 1984. The Army dropped me off here.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

originally born in illinois, then moved to the missouri side, just outside STL. thanks to the military, i now live outside KC where i got out.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

drc said:


> *Shouldn't be too long a haul for you to make it to the next Land of Lincoln herf in Springfield. *


damn, i was born in springfield!! we lived about 2-3 blocks away from what was the state fair. we moved in the late 70's though, haven't been back, would be odd to see that place, i hear it's not a nice neighborhood anymore (what did i know back then?)

hell, i remember doing a cub scout parade to lincoln's house and all that, in the rain...


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Springfield, IL


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

man, small world. i'd really love to go back there and take my wife and 3 yr old son, to show them where i grew up.

my mom worked at st. johns, and thats where i was born.
my sister went to lanphier for a year before we moved? is that how you spell it?

i can even remember our address. 1645 N. 19th st. 
right across from an open lot (of course, that was the 70's)


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Your spelling of Lanphier is correct. 
I was also born at St Johns and have not ventured far since I can look out my work window and see it! lol

Try to make it down sometime for a weekly herf. We have a crew here who gets together every Saturday for smokes and coffee.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

19th now runs smack dab into Sangamon Shopping Center. There are houses up and down both sides of the street. Not a bad neighborhood at all. I'm sure some of the same people live in the houses that were near you, when you moved. I think there's a park in the empty fied you're thinking of.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hello from germany.

guys, i think there was a baseball field about 2 blocks up from me called "fairfield"?

anyway, it was about 4 or 5 blocks from sangamon ave where i lived, on the left side if you were facing north. right on a 4 way intersection, facing 19th street, tiny white house... open lot was accross the street, only big enough for maybe 2 houses.

wish i could come down, but driving from the KC area, that's a good bit o' driving.


----------



## MOMark (Jan 16, 2004)

Hazelwood MO - a 'burb of St. Louis.

:s


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> *hello from germany.
> 
> guys, i think there was a baseball field about 2 blocks up from me called "fairfield"?
> 
> ...


How about Fairview? Still has a playground, boys baseball and girls fast pitch softball diamonds.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Baton Rouge, LA

Home of the BCS National Champion LSU Tigers!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's right, fairview!! i got hit by a big ass locust one day playin' ball there.
---
hazelwood, MO? that's just up the road from my parents house (st. peters, MO). that's where we moved to after we lived in springfield, IL.

small world...

hell, we use to play hazelwood east in hs football. they had a kid named as the mcdonalds all american at HS RB (tony vanzant). tore up his knee in the end of the year all-star game, went to Mizzou, never heard a peep from him... a shame.

trent green was playin at vianney at the same time...


----------



## mrs bi-polar (Jan 21, 2004)

Arlington Texas here, home of the Texas Rangers, The BAllPark, Six Flags over Texas, General Motors, Arlington Cigar Co. The last being the best in the west I tell ya. Directly between Dallas, and Fort Worth, and equal distance to DFW Airport to the north, its a great place to hang your hat! As international as I get anymore is if I run across any exports from here!! LOL...


----------



## Scuba Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Home is where the Army sends me...right now it is in the Florida panhandle, Eglin Air Force Base (Yes I am in the army on an AF base) I live right outside of Fort Walton Beach, but I am originaly from Philly.

SMoke OUt!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SS, don't worry about it, i did my AIT at Lowry AFB outside of Denver. it's no longer an AFB, but low income housing. people use to dog me for doing AIT on an AFB, like it was easy or something... we had to share barracks with the marines and navy, did a helluva lot o' PT while the marines talked crap from their windows while drinkin' beers. our Drills were regular army drills, only they had nothing to do all day while we were in school but go to the gym and work out... and did they ever, dudes were huge!! then took it out on us after school with some hardcore PT.

one cool thing was the chow hall. that was where the AF's cooking school was.. but breakfast was always after the 4am daily room inspections!!!
:c 

running my final PT test in a foot of snow, a mile high and 3* weather kinda stunk...

never been to florida though. a buddy o' mine got out and now does tower to tower commo where they launch the shuttle. he got sick of "in car" and "blimp cam" work since he was gone all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2004)

Scuba Steve said:


> *...Eglin Air Force Base... *


I'm still having nightmares about that friggin' place from Florida phase Ranger school.

However, I went back there for AGOS, not to Eglin, but to that little base in Ft. Walton Beach. 160th Night Stalkers were there when I did AGOS, that was some cool sheet mon. 

What a cool place to fat-cat for a few weeks. I mean right on the beach!

P.S. Just read your profile. Joe Votel is my classmate from you know where, Tony Thomas too. Also, I was class 4-81. Is Vickery or Chesire still around? Swakhammer? Surely they retired. Swakhammer needs to team up with Hulk Hogan!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Four Aces said:


> *
> P.S. Just read your profile. Joe Votel is my classmate from you know where, Tony Thomas too. Also, I was class 4-81. Is Vickery or Chesire still around? Swakhammer? Surely they retired. Swakhammer needs to team up with Hulk Hogan!  *


I am a little after 2-89 graduated in Dec 88. Votel is doing well, don't know Vickery or Chesire, but Swakhammer medicly retired after he shattered his legs on a bad jump, he was tight with one of my old 1SGs and he told me about it. That was a bunch of years ago when I was still in the 75th.

I am with you on the nightmares...it freaking sucked down here. I am doing my best to continue the tradition though of making sure it continues to suck!
Rangers Lead The Way!
Smoke Out!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2004)

Scuba Steve said:


> * ...Swakhammer medicly retired after he shattered his legs on a bad jump, he was tight with one of my old 1SGs and he told me about it... I am doing my best to continue the tradition though of making sure it continues to suck!
> *


Sorry to hear about Swakhammer. He's like one of these Ranger gods. I don't think anybody who met him could ever forget him. Man, some of those friggin' NCOs are just incredible human gods.

Glad you are there keeping the tradition alive, and God bless you for serving. :u

4A

[okay sorry for the short threadjack]


----------



## Scuba Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Yea there are some great legends and Ranger Gods out there, I am just doing my part to live up to those standards they set. Right now I am training for the Best Ranger Competition and hopefully add my name to that short list of Studly Ranger Gods. If I win I will smoke a big fat Cuban...If I don't I will smoke a big fat Cuban!

Smoke Out!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm in Bloomington, Il. Just a short hop from Springfield and the LOL Herf!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

East Coaster here! Middle of Nowhere Pennsylvania
10'F and rising.....................................


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

welcome wacowaco....we have a town here in hill country called Waco, latest new home of Ted "motor city madman" Roadkill Rescuer Nugent!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yes, but WACO texas stands for: 
We
Aint
Comin'
Out


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Long Island New York USA


----------



## mrs bi-polar (Jan 21, 2004)

thats my buddy Drac up there....wooohooooo let the good times rolllll!!:w


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

Baltimore MD


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

hey Becky


----------



## Nestsdad (Feb 4, 2004)

Nashua, New Hampshire


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Tampa, Florida

by way of:
> South Florida
> Lakeland, FL
> Brief Indianappolis stint
> Tampa, FL
> Orlando, FL
> New York, NY
> Orlando, FL
> Tampa, FL


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Chanute, Kansas. Named after railroad engineer & aviation pioneer Octave Chanute.
I live in the country with the cows & coyotes. Am a lonely cigar freak. There are a few smokers around here, but most of em are stuck on 1 or 2 brands, or they smoke dirt. The local smoke shop has had the very same boxes of cigars for years now. Guess they are getting some age on em.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I live just west of Fort Collins, Colorado. Some nice little cigar shops in Fort Collins, but nothing specifically dedicated to the hobbie (passion?).


----------



## Cigaraholic (Feb 26, 2004)

San Diego Ca here :z


----------



## FullMoonFrenzy (Apr 7, 2004)

N Texas here, in the middle of Dallas/FortWorth....1/2 way to heaven or hell whichever your preference is...LOL...visit the area, send me an email...love to entertain, love new friends too...FMF :z


----------



## goin-medieval-on-ya (Apr 13, 2004)

Hendersonville, NC
by way of:
Sacramento, CA
Colorado Springs, CO
Orlando, FL
San Mateo, CA
San Jose, CA
Sunnyvale, CA
New York, NY
Sunnyvale, CA
Dana Point, Ca
Huntington Beach, CA
Santa Clara, CA
Sioux Falls, SD
Hillside, IL
Villa Park, IL 
Santa Clara, CA
Littleton, CO
Denver, CO
(by now you're probably :s )


----------



## FullMoonFrenzy (Apr 7, 2004)

Gee medival move alot, or part of scarborough fair troupe?? or wrestling circuit? Just curious as you gather no moss for sure....FMF


----------



## cyclops (Apr 15, 2004)

Currently in Boston. I was born in Marietta, GA and raised in Pensacola, FL. I'm in Boston for college so I'm in Pensacola over the summer and Christmas break.


----------



## TheBeast (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm in Grand Rapids, MI for the last 12 years. So if anyone else is in state...LMK we'll have to get together and smoke a cigar...well maybe more like 6 cigars.LMAO


----------



## SamClemmons (Apr 5, 2004)

American by birth, Virginian by the grace of God.

Upperville, Virginia


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

hows that song go?

these little town blues,are dragging me down, i wanna be a part of it NEW YORK NEW YORK...if you can make it there youll make it anywhere its up too you NEW YORK...NEW YORK...

then theres the billy joel song about oyster bay long island...that would be more specific... :u


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok Goin' I wanna know how you smoke a cigar in that thing....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Atlanta suburbs

(Live in Woodstock; office in Marietta.)


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Denver, CO
by way of:
Gaithersburg, MD
Sacramento, CA
Blacksburg, VA


----------



## BenjieV (Apr 3, 2004)

Living here in the State of Washington outside the Seattle area in a little burb called Newcastle. Been here for 10 years after living 10 in Los Angeles CA

BenjieV


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I'am a damn Yankee from New York (Long Island) that calls Florida home. Currently living 900 miles off the coast of Portugal (the Azores). :u


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

God's, I mean My, country... Kansas


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Norristown, Pa.

Right outside of Philadelphia.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

MMP...

My Mamma's Pansa!!!! :d


----------



## cocoa (May 14, 2004)

Chicago, IL

YES, I live in the city!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

God said:


> God's, I mean My, country... Kansas


where at in KS?

coppertop and i are close to the KC area, kansas side.


----------



## kjunge (Jan 8, 2004)

West Palm Beach, Florida
By Way of :
Ft. Lauderdale, FL
Cincinnati, OH
Myrtle Beach, SC
Bonn, Germany
Miami, Florida
Sioux Falls, SD

Currently in Bonn, Germany visiting friends and family. That means Great cigars to smoke!!!


----------



## FreeFly (May 25, 2004)

Hi all,
I am located in Denmark, although from sometime around September 04 I will be moving to London UK.

/René


----------



## bryan_h (May 12, 2004)

Americus, GA
'bout 2 hours south of Atlanta


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

Hartford, CT :s


----------



## SMOKOZUNA (Jan 4, 2004)

Bergenfield, NJ


----------



## bluesmoke (Feb 14, 2004)

Deer Park , S.C. via Oceanside , Ca, via ewa Beach , Hawaii


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

I am from Springfield, VA.


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

Indiana.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

The South Texas Rio Grande Valley 40mi.up the Rio Grande river from Brownsville,and 7mi. from the Mexican border...A little town named Weslaco.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Richmond, VA


----------



## jb- (Jul 27, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Chanute, Kansas. Named after railroad engineer & aviation pioneer Octave Chanute.
> I live in the country with the cows & coyotes. Am a lonely cigar freak. There are a few smokers around here, but most of em are stuck on 1 or 2 brands, or they smoke dirt. The local smoke shop has had the very same boxes of cigars for years now. Guess they are getting some age on em.


Cool! I'm originally from Parsons. That's where all my family is and I go back there at least once a month.

Now I'm stuck in Memphis.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Sioux Falls, South Dakota. Just graduated from the Univ. of SD in May (finally) and got a job in the big city.  

Originally from a small, SMALL town in south central SD.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jb- said:


> Cool! I'm originally from Parsons. That's where all my family is and I go back there at least once a month.
> 
> Now I'm stuck in Memphis.


jb, if you have to drive through the KC area, let me know next time and Coppertop and I will meet you someplace along the way. y'know, if you have to stop and get some food right after the toll booth in Bonner Springs. we live just up the road about 12 miles.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

I hail from the Rio Grande Valley of Texas...Born 7 mi. from the Mexican Border.Now reside 15 mi.South of Austin TX The Live Music Capital of the World!


----------



## gkpk (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm from south Florida, Miami to be exact.


----------



## jb- (Jul 27, 2004)

IHT said:


> jb, if you have to drive through the KC area, let me know next time and Coppertop and I will meet you someplace along the way. y'know, if you have to stop and get some food right after the toll booth in Bonner Springs. we live just up the road about 12 miles.


Last time I was in KC I hooked up with joeybogus at Fox and Hound in OP. We had a great time. I'll be sure to let you know if I make it back up there.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jb, he mentioned that at the mini-herf this past weekend... i'm from just north of that area, in leavenworth county. i travel a lot though, so depending on when i'm still here, i don't see why i couldn't stop by and say hello in person.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Hell yeah I'm always up for meeting a fellow BOTL. Just let us know. We'll be there, unless we are on the road for our job.


----------



## HBMully (Sep 17, 2004)

Sunny Southern California here. . .Huntington Beach to be exact.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

As "Motortown" would imply, I'm from Detroit. Rochester Hills, to be exact, which is about 35 minutes north of the downtown area. I've lived in Oakland County most of my life, but have also lived in Houston, N. Miami, Denver, and Weehawken, N.J.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

I am from New Hampshire. I know "What state is that in." It looks like I am a long way from most of you.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I am From Mexicali Baja California Mexico. Just next to the border to USA.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

jb- said:


> Cool! I'm originally from Parsons. That's where all my family is and I go back there at least once a month.
> 
> Now I'm stuck in Memphis.


I pmed you. Sorry it took so long. You can tell I don't get back in to the hall of fame forum very often.


----------



## azulojas (Oct 5, 2004)

alwest74 said:


> Rome here.......Rome, Georgia that is! About 60 miles Northwest of Atlanta.


Cool! I grew up in Rome GA. Went to MODEL HIGHT (class of 81) how about you?


----------



## jhhop (Oct 20, 2003)

Freeport, Illinois. About an hour south of Madison WI, or 30 minutes west of 
Rockford, IL. :u


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

Columbus, OH 


that's about it. No by way of really. I don't get out much...


----------



## MrBuddy (Oct 27, 2004)

Sydney Australia and this is my first post ever since I joined 1 min ago... Gday All!!!


----------



## gkpk (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello all
I'm from sunny Miami Florida.


----------



## sleepyjim (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm in Woodstock Georgia, just north of Atlanta.

We need a herf!



Jim


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm in Rockville, MD just north of Washington D.C. 
Howdy, all. 
 :fu <----- (closest thing I could find to a waving smilie.  )


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Corona CA...............


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Howdy zemekone, Big Smoke.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Richmond. VA


----------



## stevehawk (Nov 13, 2004)

alwest74 said:


> Rome here.......Rome, Georgia that is! About 60 miles Northwest of Atlanta.


Dude!! I was born in Rome, GA!! (42 yrs ago) My family moved out of GA when I was 8 and I now live in Boise, ID.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Staunton VA,100 miles left of Richmond........ This is good a healthy ration of Virginians in this wonderful forum.. :u


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Born and raised in Pittsburgh, PA, but stationed in San Diego, CA.


----------



## Budman (Aug 16, 2003)

I am from Wildwood, MO. West of St. Louis about 20 miles.


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

Salisbury Plains, England.....


But now I live in Arizona. 

Cheers!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Santee, CA, a suburb of San Diego.

GoatLocker


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Originally from Ft. Walton Beach Florida.

Now in AZ


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2004)

Toronto Canada here... any others from the Great White (or not so white here right now) North? I've met one other from the GTA (Greater Toronto Area)... any more?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Tempe, Az.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

read to the left 

<=
<=
<=


----------



## brianp (Jan 6, 2004)

The Honeymoon capital of the World.
Also the highest cigar taxes in the World too.


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

Portland,Oregon :al

BB


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

XXXPuppy said:


> Salisbury Plains, England.....
> 
> But now I live in Arizona.
> 
> Cheers!


Hmm...XX, you are cordially invited to the first annual AZ Herf, which is currently being set up by yours truly. If you are anyting like your avatar, then Godsped to you!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks KScotty you just invited my fiance' to the HERF that you are setting up :r

And yes, that is her in the Avatar


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

brianp said:


> The Honeymoon capital of the World.
> Also the highest cigar taxes in the World too.


Highest taxes...come to Britton. Now I know why some peoples dressed like ****** and dumped some tea in the drink!

T


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanks KScotty you just invited my fiance' to the HERF that you are setting up :r
> 
> And yes, that is her in the Avatar


Jeez XXX, I think woulda let Puppy play him like a fish until you guys had an offer for a free place to sleep!! :r :r

GoatLocker


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Born & raised in Saint Louis, Mo. moved to Florida in my early 20's. 5 years in Key West, 3 in Panama City, and currently Labelle, Fl. a rural community East of Ft. Myers. :z


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Jeez XXX, I think woulda let Puppy play him like a fish until you guys had an offer for a free place to sleep!!
> 
> GoatLocker


:r 
:r
Hehehehe, man I didn't even think about that. Would have been a great idea. I'm gonna have to keep an eye on you GOAT.... you are a sneaky bastard


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Budman said:


> I am from Wildwood, MO. West of St. Louis about 20 miles.


I still have several family members near St Louis in St Charles area. I grew up in the South City near Grand Ave and Gravois (12th St). When I was a kid I rode my bike downtown to watch them build the Arch. We spent a lot of time off of Broadway playing along the river in the bluffs. I was there a couple of years ago and went through the old neighborhood, man what a difference. I wouldn't let a kid out of the house down there now. It was a little tough when I was a kid but nothing like it is now.
:gn

I was weaned on Busch Draft which is hard to get here in Florida. I recently joined a Moose Lodge just because they offer Busch on tap!
:al

Radar


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Budman said:


> I am from Wildwood, MO. West of St. Louis about 20 miles.


cool, i did my teen years in St. Peters, MO. my mom still lives there (so did my dad and grandparents....) i've had to make a lot of trips back home this year...

is it off of hwy 70? that place has grown so much since i left in '90....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

radar said:


> I still have several family members near St Louis in St Charles area. I grew up in the South City near Grand Ave and Gravois (12th St). Radar


wow... small world. there's some guys on CW that are from right around there as well... i never had time to go hang out and herf with them on their many st.louis mini-herfs....

as a teen i'd hang out by the old st. charles bridge (which i was told is not there anymore).


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

IHT said:


> wow... small world. there's some guys on CW that are from right around there as well... i never had time to go hang out and herf with them on their many st.louis mini-herfs....
> 
> as a teen i'd hang out by the old st. charles bridge (which i was told is not there anymore).


Not sure about the bridge, but you mentioned St Peters Mo in another post. My brother raised his kids in St Peters, they lived off of Tween Rivers the kids would be about your age. I'm not sure what school they attended, but I have a sister, and two nephews still in St Peters. It is a small world.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, my mom still lives off Mexico road down by hwy 79. i use to be a small 2 lane road with no traffic... it's now a 5 lane road and they had to build a large concrete wall in their backyard to help with the noise.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

B'More MD

Home of the Orioles (I know....don't laugh)


and the 2000 World Champion Ravens!!!


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

kscotty said:


> Hmm...XX, you are cordially invited to the first annual AZ Herf, which is currently being set up by yours truly. If you are anyting like your avatar, then Godsped to you!


Thank you! Perhaps we'll meet. Don't let Lascivious scare you - he flirts at least as hard as I do! If you ever make it North, let us know....he's always looking for someone to light up with.

XXX


----------



## CDP II (Dec 30, 2004)

Fort Worth, Texas!!!


----------



## metalheadcigarsmoker (Dec 30, 2004)

Harrisburg, PA

work in Allentown, PA


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Hollis, New Hampshire

Glad to see two others fellow stogies sign in from New Hampshire.

Where cigars and Whyskey are still tax free.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Bentonville, Arkansas, NW corner of the state and home of Wally World and yes I shop at Wal Mart, home of high prices at least here anyway.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

From Arkansas here, but I did travel to jolly old England way back in 1989 and I must say...I loved the pubs on every corner in London :w :al


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

LastClick said:


> From Arkansas here, but I did travel to jolly old England way back in 1989 and I must say...I loved the pubs on every corner in London :w :al


Whoops forgot I posted yesterday, better lay off the :al


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

Turks and Caicos Islands, BWI...but originally from Baltimore


----------



## blowinsmoke (Jan 5, 2005)

marysville,washington. 20+ miles north of seattle. Home of the never ending traffic jam


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanks KScotty you just invited my fiance' to the HERF that you are setting up :r
> 
> And yes, that is her in the Avatar


D'Oh! Ummm...let's see.....ok, here we go: apparently my 5yr old boy got ahold of the keyboard and scribbled some stuff that made it _look_ like _I _ was making advances on the honorable future Mrs. XXX....I've reprimanded the boy and it will not happen again! hee-hee!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :r

Man that is funny Scotty, I'll make sure to have a good talk with your boy next time I see him :r
I'm getting used to guys hitting on her but..... man.... my own herfing buddy :r


----------



## BAD KARMA (Dec 27, 2004)

fresno,ca (central CA) the butt of most california jokes-eric :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

BAD KARMA said:


> fresno,ca (central CA) the butt of most california jokes-eric :w


do they deserve it? if so, why?

i've only been to laguna seca (monterrey bay area/salinas, CA).


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

California jokes how about

20 miles west of Cleveland, Bay Village. Home of Sam Shepard


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The "Major Streets" is an oxymoron.


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

Carson City, Nevada. 16 miles east of Lake Tahoe.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Peoria, IL. Half way between St. Louis and the Big Windy City. Home of Richard Prior, Jim Thome, And noboby else, Except Me :u


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Duluth, Georgia...Just north of Atlanta.


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Duluth, Georgia...Just north of Atlanta.


Hey, We're almost neighbors; I'm over in Lawrenceville!! :w


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

ProSpkr said:


> Hey, We're almost neighbors; I'm over in Lawrenceville!! :w


Awesome, it is fun to know that someone is just around the corner. What shop/s do you go to?


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Awesome, it is fun to know that someone is just around the corner. What shop/s do you go to?


Mostly Lou's Smokehouse off of 120 in Lawrenceville. Up for a local herf sometime? PM me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Right now I'm living in Mexicali, Mexico. 2 hour drive to San Diego. And in summer is as hot as hell (well also in winter)


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

South Minneapolis. Actually a pretty fun place to live if you can tolerate the winters. My neighborhood really comes alive in the spring.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm from a little town called Coos Bay on the coast of Oregon. It never snows here but it rains like the dickens. I can't complain though, it's beautiful, and it has some quality people. Though I have yet to find any good, solid BOTL who aren't old golfers... (not that there's anything wrong with old golfers.. I just don't golf).
-eef


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

eef, i'll have to look that area up. i've been wanting to move, and Oregon is tops on "my" list, of course my wife grew up in Kalispell, MT...


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

This is a great great area to raise a family. It's not so small that there isn't any community or good shopping- but it's not so big that it's all hustle and bustle. There are bad parts of Coos Bay where there are drug problems and stuff, but all in all it's a great area. It's away from all the hubub... people here aren't so preoccupied with what is cool... we're behind. It's a close knit community, people here are tight, any day I go out I see several familiar faces. Our largest building is like 12 stories or something and it's grossly larger than ay other building in our area.

I'm just a single guy right now, but if I was to have a fam I think Coos Bay would be a great place to have it. Especially some of the homes you can get in the country, in the woods, or near the ocean... or even on the ocean. Other surrounding areas are just as good- North Bend, Bandon, maybe Reedsport.

If you ever are passing through get ahold of me I'll give you a tour, and we'll puff a few.
-eef


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i might be heading up to oregon in Oct, but not sure where. probably by some national guard post/armory.
camp rilea? does that sound familiar?

just found it, warrenton, OR is where i am scheduled to be.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

never even heard of it, but I looked it up- looks like it's a good 4 to 5 hours from Coos Bay. It's right by highway 101, which goes right thru Coos Bay.
-eef


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm in central Jersey - wedged pleasantly into the nice strip of country squeezed between the Philly and NY suburbs. 

But I spent most of the 90s in PDX. Great place if the lack of sun doesn't eat you up (never bothered me much) - lots to do, and lots of great people. Unfortunately work lured me back, and my wife and I both have family here. 

IHT and Eef - Just to chime in: Coos Bay is BEAUTIFUL. We used to ride bikes down the coast whenever weather was right. I love that area... I would say its a great place to raise ANYthing - Kids, Flag, Llamas, whatever.

Peace


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

word


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rockford, IL about 100 miles west of Chicago


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Burlingame, California, exactly where San Francisco Airport is. It's great to get off a plane a be at home in 2 minutes 35 seconds. Luckily I don't get any air traffic noise, only when the wind blows trees down then they redirect the flights, but that happens only rarely. If anyone's local PM me and we'll get together for smoke.


----------



## slik2k (Jan 12, 2005)

The safest city in America. Thousand oaks, California.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

The OC. Olivet College that Is. IN Olivet Michigan Just south of Lansing


----------



## BBMF (Feb 9, 2005)

Deep in the dirty dirty south!!! Jackson, MS


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I used to live in Madison MS for about a year. Its a whole different world than down there on the coast by Biloxi. Now I'm stuck in the desert. Go figure!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> I'm in central Jersey - wedged pleasantly into the nice strip of country squeezed between the Philly and NY suburbs.
> 
> But I spent most of the 90s in PDX. Great place if the lack of sun doesn't eat you up (never bothered me much) - lots to do, and lots of great people. Unfortunately work lured me back, and my wife and I both have family here.
> 
> ...


AS being origanlly from N.Y. I must ask: Which Exit?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Cartierusm said:


> Burlingame, California, exactly where San Francisco Airport is. It's great to get off a plane a be at home in 2 minutes 35 seconds. Luckily I don't get any air traffic noise, only when the wind blows trees down then they redirect the flights, but that happens only rarely. If anyone's local PM me and we'll get together for smoke.


Amigo I was in San Francisco Airport just last Dec. I visited some friends who lives at Hercules. BRRRRR! 40F compare to Cayman.
Where is the best place to buy cigar in your area? Hey! Who knows, I come and visit you... I'm always at San Fra. every four months. Salud!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

A small village called Cesar, about 30km from Porto. Portugal

Regards


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

a small village just down the dirt road from St. Louis, Mo. about a stones throw from the mighty mississippi. somewhere between bumfuk and 'you sure do have a prety mouth'.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

20 miles north of Charlotte, where real estate goes faster than a tourist in South America!


NCRM :ms


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

long guyland...oui


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am from Roselle, Illinois, a suburb of Chicago. Grew up on the West side of Detroit, spent some time in central Florida, a semester at University of Lousiville, and now back in the Chicago burbs....and glad to be at Club Stogie!


----------



## smokinpope (Mar 7, 2005)

Lilburn, Georgia.
About 6 good shops within 20 minutes of this Atlanta 'burb.


Those who do not share my interest in cigars maintain that I am from 53 miles west of Venus.


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

eef said:


> I'm from a little town called Coos Bay on the coast of Oregon. It never snows here but it rains like the dickens. I can't complain though, it's beautiful, and it has some quality people. Though I have yet to find any good, solid BOTL who aren't old golfers... (not that there's anything wrong with old golfers.. I just don't golf).
> -eef


*
I know Coos Bay. I'm in southern Oregon, Grants Pass area.  *


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Miami, FL born and raised


----------



## Agent XXL (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm originally from L.A., CA, but now living in Brooksville, FL. It's about 40 miles north of Tampa... where the nudists and wild turkeys run free.


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

North Florida aparox 30 miles north of Panama City in Sunny Hills


----------



## grj2000 (Mar 13, 2005)

Chicago, IL, USA


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I am currently in simpsonville SC. its about 15 miles from Greenville SC. 
I am moving this weekend to Darlington SC (yes race fans, Darlington)


----------



## BIG PHIL (Mar 14, 2005)

born in Occupied territories( People's Republik of Kalifornia),now im living free in
ARIZONA


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

Southside of Chicago, Bridgeport for those familiar with the area.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

im from socal city whittier


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Currently (and hopefully for a while) I'm living in Melbourne, Florida.

Before that… Richmond, Virginia (approx. 5 years)

Before that… Newport Beach, California (approx. 6 years)

Before that… State College, Pennsylvania (born & raised). I've noticed that there's another gorilla (think his name is Jeff) that’s living in State College (how's things at the Phyrst, skeller, brewery, g-man, (is the brickhouse still there) etc….????)

knuckles


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Rotterdam NY, just west of Albany.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Edison, NJ, birthplace of the light bulb.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Music City, USA.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Born in Dunedin, New Zealand, moved to Perth, Australia @ 15  
Been here ever since  
Good points:
Wonderful wife and 2 kids
Fanatastic weather

Bad points:
Way expensive stogies :sb


----------



## quibbly (Mar 24, 2005)

Houston, Texas (well..live here now) After 10 years Active Army, I lived all over the place! How in the hell did I get to Houston? Hey, beats Ft. Stewart, GA.


----------



## Trooper27 (Apr 6, 2005)

From the good ol' state of NJ...born and raised... :u 

Trooper


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Northern California, Contra Costa county, Pleasant Hill... 

Fifth generation Cali and my daughter makes six. Can't say I really like it here... WAY TOO LIBERAL for my taste but it is where La Familia is.

Any other Nor Cali's please go to the herf forum.... let's burn!

:z


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Boston Mass 

Home of the Red Sox !!!!!!!


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

I am from Tulsa, Oklahoma and apparently the only one :tg


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

From the Windy City, born and raised. Stuck in Purgatory, Arizona right now.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Born in Christchurch New Zealand , been living on US soil since 1989


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Live in a town in Massachussetts called Lynnfield.


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

I am 8 miles north of the nearest town which is Simla, Colorado population 100.
It is about 50 miles NE of Colorado Springs.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Tupelo, Missippi. Birthplace of Elvis. 90 miles southeast of Memphis.


----------



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

From Lansing, MI about 1 & 1/2 hours west of Detroit


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Well.. I read 9 of the 15 pages, and general concensus seems t be that I'm tghe only other UK based person on this forum! (If I missed it somewhere in the last 6 pages, I apologise my attent....) So, hey ho! How do you do, old bean?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Well.. I read 9 of the 15 pages, and general concensus seems t be that I'm tghe only other UK based person on this forum! (If I missed it somewhere in the last 6 pages, I apologise my attent....) So, hey ho! How do you do, old bean?


 And I can't type, either!


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Canton, MI about 20 miles west of Detroit or 15 miles east of Ann Arbor, MI for any U of M fans

:u


----------



## beekalt (May 6, 2005)

I'm a former Californian (raised) who now lives on St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands (when I'm not traveling for work).


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Houston, TX


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

Born in Nor-Cal, school in So-Cal, Stationed in Pensacola FL


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

No I live in England as well. Norfolk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SE Wis.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

SoCal (909)


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Buffalo, NY :s


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Northern NJ.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Raleigh NC is my hometown, but Greenville NC is my collegetown.

I've got a JR one hour away on the right, and one hour away on the left.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

SoCal. From LA now residing in SGV, but continue to work in the westside.


----------



## *You smoke or you chew* (Sep 14, 2005)

lawn care and power washing.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*You smoke or you chew* said:


> lawn care and power washing.


Interesting place. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## Smokey McSmokerson (Sep 13, 2005)

Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## stonelifter (Oct 10, 2005)

monticello, indiana "where there is more than corn"


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Harford County, Maryland here


----------



## Herfinator (Nov 20, 2005)

San Jose, California. (About 50 miles south of San Francisco)


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Down Under...

Hobart, the capital and largest city in Tasmania, Australia.


----------



## triumphcorvair (Nov 4, 2005)

Huntsville, Texas

"Victim Rights Capital of the World"


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Jersey - some folks say it's a foriegn country


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think my thing says Odessa, Texas. But I was born and raised in the DFW area.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Tecumseh, Michigan.
About twenty miles southwest of Ann Arbor.

Lived in Michigan all my life except for the part where I was sowing some oats out west around California and such.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sandiego but residing in Virginia Beach


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Land of ISOM

Now residing in South Florida, in the path of Wilma.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

To answer the question "Where is everyone from": Planet Earth.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Brooklyn, NY


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

vic_c said:


> Brooklyn, NY


Vic,
Spent many years up north and in the Brooklyn areay.
Is L&B's Spumoni Gardens still there?
Loved that place.
Brookly has got to have the best delis anywhere.
Grabstein's was my favorite.


----------



## AJ Pops (Nov 24, 2005)

Baltimore, MD...by way of Madison, WI and Chicago (suburbs), IL.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Vic,
> Spent many years up north and in the Brooklyn areay.
> Is L&B's Spumoni Gardens still there?
> Loved that place.
> ...


Yup still there ....if I didn't just eat turkey!!!!


----------



## Digital4fun (Nov 22, 2005)

Everett, WA about 30 miles North of Seattle


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Spent many years up north and in the Brooklyn areay.
> Is L&B's Spumoni Gardens still there?
> Loved that place.
> Brookly has got to have the best delis anywhere.
> ...


I believe Grabstein's in Canarsie is long gone. They were good!
And now that I've been reminded how long it's been since I've been to Spumoni Garden's I'll have to go drop in next week if I can.

I was Brooklyn born and raised! Moved to an *IEOM* (a long *I*sland *E*ast *O*f *M*anhattan) many years ago. Still work some in Bk. though.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Harrison, Arkansas. North West Arkansas.


----------



## TrojanMonkey (Nov 22, 2005)

Redondo Beach, California


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

South West Idaho. Right next to the Snake River and the border of Oregon.


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hong Kong = Land of cigar-heads like Min Ron Nee...


----------



## fitter4570 (Nov 12, 2005)

New Bedford,Massachusetts about sixty minutes from scenic Cape Cod.


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Oviedo, FL... just outside Orlando.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Jacksonville / St. Augustine , Florida


----------



## alpha2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

Originally from Hong Kong, now in Philly PA (for college).


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

The Rodster said:


> I am not sure whether this question has been asked before but just how international is this site?
> 
> I would really love to know whether there are any Gorillas who are based in London, England. Then again I do a bit of business travel and it would be good to hook up with any European Gorillas.
> 
> So, where are you guys based?


Left Angeles, Kalifooornia.


----------



## JDR (Dec 21, 2005)

Originally for Dowagiac, MI. Then to Iowa City for a couple of years for school, now I'm in Kalamazoo, MI finishing up school. What can I say I'm drawn to towns with odd names.

Josh


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Memphis, TN here


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

cleveland ohio


----------



## siriusstoogie (Jan 1, 2006)

Orange county, NY


----------



## fitter4570 (Nov 12, 2005)

New Bedford,Ma. You know the ones,that gave you a hard time in that thing called the American Revolution.I'm about 70 miles South of Boston,MA.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I live in Gainesville,Fl....But I was born and raised in Clearfield,PA.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

From Oceanside, CA...45 minutes north of San Diego. Job related ransfer to Baltimore, MD. Quit that job and took another in Fayetteville, NC where I hope to stay. Moving stinks. At least Fayetteville has one of the better cigar shops that I've been to in a 50 mile radius.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Springfield, Illinois. For a second there I was worried there were no Illinoians. Oh, there are.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

adamh_25_ said:


> Springfield, Illinois. For a second there I was worried there were no Illinoians. Oh, there are.


Well, I'm another one - Southern Illinois. Seems like every day I find another gorilla in the neighborhood.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

From SE Wisconsin...not too far from Illinois


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Franklin, WI, 15 miles south of Milwaukee, 68 miles north of Chicago.


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Vernon, BC, Canada, originally from Richmond, 20 mins south of Vancouver BC.
Lots of family in the Seattle and Olympia area of Washington State. Love to travel in Oregon!


MadMac


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakeville, Michigan, a dot on the map about 55 miles north of Detroit, where most folks are too busy eating Big Macs, smoking cigarrettes and worrying about their jobs to enjoy a good cigar. Alas!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Los Angeles, Kaleefoornia.


----------



## tex_00 (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally from Fond du Lac Wisconsin
Live in Orlando Florida
Temporarily in Afghanistan


----------



## tex_00 (Jan 7, 2006)

quibbly said:


> Houston, Texas (well..live here now) After 10 years Active Army, I lived all over the place! How in the hell did I get to Houston? Hey, beats Ft. Stewart, GA.


You ain't kiddin, spent some time there myself Hinesville isn't a good place to live


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Wichita, KS.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Franklin, WI


----------



## cgarrit (Jan 10, 2006)

Sacramento, California, I know it souds exciting but really its not:s


----------



## cgarrit (Jan 10, 2006)

Sacramento, California, I know it souds exciting but really its not:s 
LOL


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Hamar in Norway ( 1 hour south of Lillehammer, winter olympics 1994 if anyone rember that) (or 1 hour 30 min north of Oslo if you like  )


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Illustrated Man said:


> ( 1 hour south of Lillehammer, winter olympics 1994 if anyone rember that)


Oh yeah! David Letterman's Mother was everywhere!:r

:ms NCRM


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Seabrook, Texas


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Las Vegas, Nevada ................. Whooo!!


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

VoteKinky06 said:


> Seabrook, Texas


Nice! I used to barefoot waterski in barefoot alley in Seabrook. It's hooked up to clear lake.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Land of Enchantment. Central New Mexico
Stonefox


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

im from Springfield IL


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm from Houston, TX. I'm in the Air Force and currently stationed at Shaw AFB, SC.


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

Born in Colorado as an Airforce brat. Lived border to border and coast to coast. Settled in Iowa, little town of Westside.


----------



## iowapiper_rcp (Jan 29, 2006)

Also live in Iowa, Cedar Rapids here!


----------



## danisirish (Feb 9, 2006)

Originally from Dublin, Ireland but currently living in Camas, Wa. I'm hoping to move back to Ireland by next year.


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

Istanbul, Turkey


----------



## DRI (Feb 23, 2006)

Myrtle Beach S.C., Currently in the Navy stationed in Japan:SM


----------



## chrisrichter (Nov 20, 2005)

houston texas


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

upstate NY, 30 min west of Syracuse off the thruway


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Mishawaka indiana near Notre Dame!


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Central New Jersey


----------



## ste-rex (Feb 25, 2006)

Moncton, New Brunswick , Canada

I searched this thread and only found 5 canadians including myself!

dammmmmyyuuummmmm


Steve
P.S CANADA > USA muaha


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Put your pushpin on the map, Gorillas. Read up here. Or follow the link in my signature.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

sgresso said:


> Mishawaka indiana near Notre Dame!


I lived there for a year.. 77-78. Worked in South Bend. Remember Heinekin Hi Fi?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Beautiful downtown Nashville, NC :s (AKA, The Other White Meat) - home to the NC Hwy 58 speed traps and more flu cured tobacco than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## duramater (Feb 26, 2006)

Kennebunkport Maine, currently in beautiful (gak) Kabul Afghanistan with the Army


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Aaron said:


> Put your pushpin on the map, Gorillas. Read up here. Or follow the link in my signature.


This is really cool, nice work!


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

Huntington Beach, CA A Great Place to Live, Work, and Shop!!!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Wichita,Kansas where we are still looking for rain


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Beautiful Nash-Vegas, TN (aka Music City, USA) Nashville, TN (Home of CAO Cigars, I might add)


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

I live in NorthWestern Alabama, near the TN/MS borders.:2


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in Beamsville Ontario Canada.


----------



## danisirish (Feb 9, 2006)

Formerly from Newtownmountkennedy, Co. Wicklow, Ireland (Rep. Of). Currently in Camas, Washington, U.S.A.


----------



## thorax (Mar 9, 2006)

Granger, Texas. That is near Austin deep in the heart of Texas. Great fishing and farming and not much else here. Still the people are nice.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

N.E. Oklahoma, but now I live in Evansville, IN.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Currently Fort Lauderdale, FL, but soon to be Connecticut


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

In Socorro NM right now but will be moving to Midland TX this summer


----------



## Vegas (Mar 17, 2006)

Las Vegas, born and raised. 

Migrated all over the place. Settled in Massachusetts.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Corpus Christi Tx


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Was born and raised in Philadelphia then moved out to Berks county in PA.


----------



## SaintLuisRey (Apr 2, 2006)

The sticks of western Connecticut.


----------



## eastofjava (Mar 23, 2006)

I go to college in Millersville, PA (near Lancaster) and live in Myerstown, PA (near Reading).


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i'm in dallas, texas and i play music for a living.

bruce


----------



## flyinhi96817 (Apr 6, 2006)

Born and raised in Honolulu, Hawaii


Doug


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Downingtown, PA.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 25, 2006)

I live in the great south! Shreveport, in northwestern Louisiana. Flash:u


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

West Chester, OH


----------



## Caballero del Comercio (Apr 7, 2006)

Dandee said:


> West Chester, OH


Born in the Patrick's Hill area of Cork City, Co. Cork, Ireland. However, I was pretty much immediatly moved out to the USA, adopted by a family out there, and I was raised in the Oregon area. I work out of Salem, and live in Salem, but I spend alot of my free hours in either Portland or Eugene.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Born, raised and still living in the heart of San Francisco. Anyone else out there from the city...feels lonely out here.


----------



## B-Dub (Apr 25, 2006)

Born and spent most of my life in Fort Worth, Tx. Now living near Tampa, Florida.


----------



## rootleafdinner (Apr 27, 2006)

Born and spent half my life in MD which I absolutely do not miss! Now in Wilmington area of NC.


----------



## Cal (Apr 22, 2006)

Macungie, Pa 10 miles west of Allentown, Pa

Macungie is an Indian word for Bear Swamp.


----------



## rferenci (Dec 18, 2005)

Central California here. Right in the middle of the state. God's Country


----------



## rferenci (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm from Bay Village!!!!!!!!! Who is this! I graduated from Bay High in 1975.

Ray


----------



## Urn (May 7, 2006)

Born in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma but currently reside in Sacramento, Ca. Go Sooners!!!


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

Lived in Southern California all my life. Currently living in Montebello, Ca. :al


----------



## wshell (Apr 10, 2006)

Live in Raleigh, NC...moving to Columbia, SC for school sometime this summer


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

I'm from southern Ontario(niagara region). I'm about 20 minutes from Niagara Falls Ont/US. border.


----------



## Diselfitter (May 20, 2006)

I am from Denver


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

The desert?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

okie2 said:


> Based in Bay City,Oregon for the last year and a half, about 75 miles west of Portland.
> 
> The home of salmon...loggers...and dairy cows. Ever heard of Tillamook ice cream, Tillamook cheese or jerky from the Tillamook Smoker? Well Tillamook is the next town south, and thanks to those DAMN cows gives new meaning to the term "Country Air". I have to smoke cigars in self defense.


I know exactly where you are! The cow comment makes me chuckle. the town really should be renamed 4-H.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SilvrBck said:


> Perpetually 70F, San Diego. 20 min to Tijuana!


I love that place. Lived around there for five years while in the USMC.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

nero said:


> NE Oregon... right on the Columbia River


Hood River or beyond?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

eef said:


> I'm from a little town called Coos Bay on the coast of Oregon. It never snows here but it rains like the dickens. I can't complain though, it's beautiful, and it has some quality people. Though I have yet to find any good, solid BOTL who aren't old golfers... (not that there's anything wrong with old golfers.. I just don't golf).
> -eef


My dad used to take me to Coos Bay 1-2 times a year to go deep sea fishing. I haven't been to Coos Bay in a long time.


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

I grew up in the Scottsdale/Phoenix AZ area...can't wait to go back.

For now, i'm living just outside of Boston MA in a town called Brookline. Very nice, quiet neighborhood...nice to get out of the city at the end of the day IMO.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm originally from Long Beach, Ca and still officially an American citizen but lived in the north of England most of my life. And the weather here sucks most of the time!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Living in a little town in Camden County, Oaklyn NJ... but want to live on the Gulf Coast of Florida, ah someday...


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm originally from the Isle of Man in the UK so my nationality is 'Manx' though I'm now married to a Swiss / American and my Swiss passport / nationality is not that far away.


----------



## doohnibor (Nov 19, 2005)

I live at the beach in SoCal!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

At the doorstep of Camp David in Maryland...


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Im about 25 mins ENE of Branson, Missouri. Yeah, I guess y'all could say I'm a hillbilly.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Im 3 hrs from London living up here in Lincolnshire.


----------



## kevkersey (Jun 18, 2006)

I live in the greatest city in the world. New York City. On the Upper East Side of Manhattan.

Kev


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Webb City, MO The chat pile of the Midwest!!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Bob said:


> Webb City, MO The chat pile of the Midwest!!!


Hey, Branson, MO here. We need to HERF, Aug 19 in Springfield.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jun 12, 2006)

Living in Doha Qatar for now but all my mail goes to Raleigh North Carolina.


----------



## Slick26 (Jun 22, 2006)

Burnsville, Minnesota, USA. Suburb of Minneapolis/St. Paul.


----------



## Beerbob (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm from San Diego---here Our S.D. crew HERFS every Thursday night (eat your hearts out) it's like clock work-The weather is great--an so are great friends and great cigars----The So. Cal Herf was great----It was my first----but will NOT be my last----------All you guys and gals there were GREAT-----Thanks--:al 
Beerbob


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

Southeast corner of Kentucky. Not a B&M within 70 miles. :c Have to do all of my shopping on the internet.


----------



## adriel1982 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rancho Cucamonga, CA


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

West of Cleveland, Ohio

-Jeremy


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

I am from the little town of las vegas


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

In Colorado right now for the summer. Otherwise I am in Boston.

New member, don't mind me


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

Oringally from Texas, now living and working in Heidelberg Germany.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Jefferson City MO.

Originally from New York.

Go Yankees...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

South of Windsor, Ontario........another Canadian...:r


----------



## Stogie59 (Jul 10, 2006)

Red Stick, Louisiana


----------



## Paddy O'Furniture (Jul 21, 2006)

Canton, Ohio here, about 65 miles south of beautiful Lake Erie. Pro Football HOF activities are in full swing here in Canton. Hot air balloons, fireworks, parades, ribfest, etc, etc..


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Hatched in Boston, schooled in New Jersey, college in NYC and now have lived about half my life in Los Angeles.

I fantasize about someday moving to a red state.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

A quiet little area in North West Arizona known as Dolan Springs,
50 miles north of Kingman, 100 miles south of Las Vegas NV and 35 miles west of the west rim of the Grand Canyon, mostly cattle country, BUT we have been discovered by land brokers from Las Vegas and are about to canibilized by them  I have no idea where I will run to to hide from humanity next.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Mishawaka, Indiana


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Born in Florida, living in Wisconsin


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm living on Long Island NY, possibly one of the most non smoke friendly places around...but I make due :w


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Brooklyn, NY - Born and raised.


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

Im org. from Kentucky and moved to the Nashville area about 8 years ago.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Live in Tahekeroa, Kaukapakapa, Rodney, New Zealand (Aotearoa). Big address for a little country!!!


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

From Texas but living in Heidelberg Germany. Life is just one big travel adventure!


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

kkc said:


> From Texas but living in Heidelberg Germany. Life is just one big travel adventure!


Hey, we are practically neighbors. I live in Viernheim, work in Mannheim.

As for the "where is everyone from" question: I am from the Mid-West. SD, ND, MN have all been home at one time or another.


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

yacno said:


> Hey, we are practically neighbors. I live in Viernheim, work in Mannheim.
> 
> As for the "where is everyone from" question: I am from the Mid-West. SD, ND, MN have all been home at one time or another.


Yes, we are almost neighbors. Was in Mannheim for a meeting yesterday. Several months ago we looked at a house in Viernheim but opted to so south instead. I love it over here!!!


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Kansas City Area here!


----------



## El Presidente (Aug 24, 2006)

Nellyville.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Born Cali - living in Midwest City, Oklahoma (suburb of OKC)...bleh!

KASR


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Baltimore bitches!!!!!! 

Home of this years soon to be SuperBowl Champion Ravens:fu 
:bn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hee Haw salutes my home town Winchester Texas, population ?

Ok so its not my original hometown, but its where I reside now. Born in west tx and raised all over TX.

BTW I couldnt tell you the population of Winchester....so small there is no population sign


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I am from Ronkonkoma Ny in Long Island


----------



## WetExit (Feb 6, 2006)

Born outsida Pittsburgh- Washington. Grew up in New Hampshire- naturally. WMM!!!
:w


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Born in south eastern Minnesota, little town called Harmony. Raised in Colorado Springs from 11 on. Lived in and around Dallas,Texas since '68,living and dodging ********(real ones) and bullets in east Dallas currently.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

beverly massachusetts about 20 minutes north of boston


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Stillwater, Oklahoma. Home of Oklahoma State University.  
Not OU. 

*GO COWBOYS!!!​*


----------



## diagft32 (Aug 9, 2006)

The beautiful Texas Hill Country. Near Kerrville.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Born and raised in E. Yorks, England; 8 years in London; a couple of years in NYC; lately a resident of H-town and a naturalized citizen of the USA.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Im from Kitchener, Ontario. About an hour and a half west of Toronto.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

Born and raised in Poughkeepsie, NY. Spent most of the last 9 yrs. in and around Phoenix, AZ, and just relocated 5 months ago to Thornton, CO just outside of Denver.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I was born and raised in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.....moved to Calgary Alberta in 1998.

Winnipeg is a great place to leave


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

Born in da Bronx, currently residing in bucolic Pitman, NJ (once the location of the United States EPA's number one Superfund Site!).


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

boston mass


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Columbia, MO – home of 2 colleges, and the state University – Mizzou, nicknamed “College Town USA” needless to say it’s a great party town, full of co-eds - young, perky, ready to have fun …… I’d better stop that right there. It’s Mid-Missouri great place to live.


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

Born on the caribbean island of Trinidad, lived there for 15 years, then my family moved to Houston and that's where i stay!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm from Connecticut, about 50 minutes from NYC.


----------



## Ron de Kok-cl (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi,

I am from Zwijndrecht in The netherlands.
That nice little country in Europe.

I am enjoying cigars for 8 years now.
Dominican are my fav's


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

From Olney, Md, Montgomery County


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Born and raised in NC but lived in Odenton, Maryland (AA County) for past 13 years.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Frederick County MD....it used to be a cool little city before DC and Baltimore became overcrowded:c ...but thats another story


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lynchburg Virginia, though I spend part of the year in New Orleans now.


----------



## 11whowie (Oct 16, 2006)

metro atlanta area------------ or some where out in the sticks


----------



## Palm Grunt (Oct 18, 2006)

Portland, OR


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

I live in Kenosha, Wisconsin. It's directly between Chicago, Illinois, and Milwaukee, Wisconsin. So of course, it's a small town in terms of things to do, with over 100,000 people in it. I think the tallest building is 5 stories and is one apartment complex right on Lake Michigan.

A large city, with small town feel. Perfect place to grab a beer and a cigar and enjoy the times with friends and family.

Thank you,
Dave.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Right now Bay City MI, but still call Madison WI home.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Chatsworth Cali4nia


----------



## robmonte (Nov 11, 2006)

sunny cali, los angeles 5min to downtown! Go LAKERS!!!


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Calvert City, Kentucky!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

From Colorado here, but off exploring new lands. Now I am camped out in Vegas.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Transplanted Cornhusker (moved when I was between 3rd & 4t grade). Currently (30 years) in NW Montana, but graduated HS in eastern Wyoming.


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm a Wisconsinite living in Seattle, WA.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Born and mostly raised in Baton Rouge, La. Went to college in Hammond, La, Spent 3 summers in Sandusky, Ohio working at Cedar Point Amusement park, and now, due to being kicked out of a friend's house (because our friendship was in jeopardy), I am in Azle, Texas (outside of Ft. worth).


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Born and raised in the hills and hollers of Missouri Ozarks. Outside Mtn. View MO to be more specific . Lived 26 of my 31 years there, and then met a girl from NC and got married to her....So, here on the east coast of NC is where I have been since '01. Newport/ Morehead City to be more specific....


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Born and raised in the hills and hollers of Missouri Ozarks. Outside Mtn. View MO to be more specific . Lived 26 of my 31 years there, and then met a girl from NC and got married to her....So, here on the east coast of NC is where I have been since '01. Newport/ Morehead City to be more specific....


So your a wannabe Yankee???
I hear the hills of NC are a little more "incestual" than those of the Ozarks, we just like animals.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> So your a wannabe Yankee???
> I hear the hills of NC are a little more "incestual" than those of the Ozarks, we just like animals.


:r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I lived in Catonsville, MD for the first 18 months of my life and I have lived at my current location in Ellicott City since then.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

I am from the good ole' state of Florida and live in Tallahassee.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Good 'ol Cecil*tucky* (county) Maryland


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Tricks (Nov 10, 2006)

Tessenderlo, Belgium.


----------



## bigr8131963 (Dec 21, 2006)

Columbus Ohio USA:u


----------



## che g. (Dec 20, 2006)

Ålesund, Norway.


----------



## bigr8131963 (Dec 21, 2006)

Columbus Ohio


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Born in La Habana, Cuba; grew up in Miami, moved to Seattle 12 years ago.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I am from the seventh province in Cuba which is Hialeah.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Home of the 'carrot-crunchers' (UK members may understand) - Norfolk, England.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Hawaii is my home.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Born and raised in Brooklyn New York 
Moved to the Burbs (Westchester) in 2002

Dux / Doug


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

raised & live in canton, ohio-have lived (@ least briefly) in 42 of 50 states (my address used to be: 123 backpack ave.
anytown, anystate usa )


----------



## The_Bombero (Dec 30, 2006)

Born & raised in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

American by birth, Southern by the grace of God  North Carolina to be exact.


----------



## Southerner (Dec 30, 2006)

Dothan, AL . Doesn't seem to be too many folks from Alabama here. Or maybe they're just not admitting it.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Born and raised in Stockton, CA. Got shipped to Gilbert, AZ when I was 16. Lived in the East Valley in the Phoenix Metro Area for a good 4.5 years, moved down to Tucson for four months. I'll be in Charlotte, NC come this Tuesday.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Southerner said:


> Dothan, AL . Doesn't seem to be too many folks from Alabama here. Or maybe they're just not admitting it.


Jasper, AL.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm from Massachusetts up on the northshore about 20 miles north of Boston


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

> So, where are you guys based?


Currently I am residing in the "Free Republic of Davis". The most liberal city in California.

God I hate it here


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Baltimore, MD 

Murder capitol of the US :gn


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Born Santa Fe NM
Raised San Antonio Tx
moved to Portland OR
Ended up here in this desert

Apache Junction AZ


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Riverview Florida , A sub. of Tampa
It is nice and Toasty here. :ss 

Mike


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Long Island, NY here


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Born and raised in Vancouver B.C. One of the nicest places to live.
Currently live in Surrey, just outside of Van, and just a little closer to the US border.
Seattle rocks !!

....and the Leafs suck !

Howdy to my fellow Canucks.:ss


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Born & raised in Adelaide, South Australia... Now living in Denver, CO.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Hudson Wisconsin, hopefully not for ever though...I hate this frickin weather


----------



## jph712 (Jan 24, 2007)

Huntsville, Alabama. Rocket City, USA.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Right now I live in Fairfax Station, Virginia. Its just outside Washington DC.

I moved here from Tempe Arizona and I moved there from San Francisco California... :cb


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Williamsport, Pennsylvania is home, but I currently am alternating between there and Carlisle, Pa where I go to school.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Born in Brooklyn NYC.
Raised on Staten Island NYC.
Costing in suburbia....Central New Jersey is now my home.


----------



## HVACMAN (Apr 27, 2006)

Tampa Bay here, next to Ybor city which was once the cigar capital of the country! They still got great smoke shops and some factories.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

Hazel Green Alabama 
Right now I live in the "rocket city", afghanistan. :cb


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Now live in Germany used to live in Florida..


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Marlboro Country


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Born in Memphis, TN and lived there for about 10 yrs. Moved to Caruthersville, MO and now I'm in college at Mississippi State University in Starkville, MS.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Born and raised in Staten Island, lived out in Bayside Queens for 3 years, and now me and the better half just bought a home back in Staten Island.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Audubon, NJ - 15 minutes from center city Philadelphia, 50 minutes from Atlantic City, 1 hour 30 minutes from NYC.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Ottawa, Canada... Buried under 15cm of snow & ice. Anyone gotta a cigar clipper under here?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Currently residing in the "North State", Redding, CA. Lived in CA all my life, 7th generation Californio...could be more...still working on the genealogy.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Peace River, Alberta, Canada


----------



## SingleMaltScott (Jan 13, 2007)

Currently residing in Swarthmore, Pa:ss


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada. 30 minutes to the border and Buffalo. 10 minutes from Niagara Falls.
We're known as the Garden City. I'm not too sure about that. My garden has lots of weeds most of the time.


----------



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

Sevierville tennessee, just outside of the holy mecca of college football.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Born in Brooklyn.
Raised in Staten Island.
I live in the Soprano State - in Central New Jersey.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Near Orlando, FL, transplanted here from St. Louis, by way of Austin TX!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello fellow cigar lovers...

I live just outside of Raleigh, NC - home of the Stanley Cup Champion Carolina Hurricanes! 

(Born in San Jose, CA... grew up in New Jersey and West Virginia)

Currently enjoying a Montecristo White...

:ss


----------



## Little Giant (Jan 7, 2007)

Currently living in Tucson, AZ. Born in So. Illinois and spent all my adult life in Il. except for a four year stint in Western Coloarado and a two year hitch in the U.S. Army ..Germany.:u


----------



## Greg C (Oct 13, 2004)

We call it the 'Ville!:ss


----------



## CoogFootball09 (Mar 1, 2007)

Houston/Dallas Texas baby...everbody knows Texas is where its at...GO COOGS!
:mn


----------



## tjwheels (Feb 19, 2006)

Grand Ledge Michigan here, about 10 miles west of the capitol.:ss


----------



## Col. Kurtz (Sep 18, 2006)

Harris Crossroads N. C. (near Rawlee)


----------



## fastback (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Park, Texas. It's on the northern edge of Austin.


----------



## apython (Jan 19, 2007)

Philly, PA Fishtown


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Williamsport,PA: Home of the Little League World Series 

:ss


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

from FLA, but right now living in Austin, Tx...


----------



## BigJim3793 (Dec 11, 2003)

Surface of the sun. Phx, AZ.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I rotate.

Originally from Lake Forest, Illinois. 
I go to school in Atlanta, Georgia.
At any point I live in one of those two places, downtown chicago, or aspen, colorado. I have no permanent home as far as I can tell.


----------



## TheMagicDragon (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm from LA, CA...

...and I don't like no stinkin' keebler elf hats!

:gn p


----------



## Eric24 (Apr 20, 2007)

Born and raised in Alabama
Graduated from Auburn
Now live in North Richland Hills TX


----------



## Freeman (Jun 7, 2006)

I live on Long Island New York (born there), but I’m currently in Indianapolis doing a job for the FAA.

Ken
:ss


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

Born in L.A. Lived in Houston TX and L.A. CA.


----------



## princessducky (Apr 26, 2007)

Chicago


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

0-15 Bloomington, IL
15-30 Chicago, IL
30-33 Phoenix, AZ

I'm a Chicago boy at heart.....
I miss my 10 E. Ontario apartment so frickin bad.....


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Born in the Phillipines
Grew up all over the world until age 12...AF brat
Went to high school in NOVA
Lived in Va Beach while in the Navy
Now live in Stafford, VA but work in NOVA/DC


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Right outside of New Orleans, LA....in a town called hammond.


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

1 - 10 Waterbury Ct

11 - 18 Lewsiton Me

18 - 26 Navy..,(Norfolk, Orlando, Idaho Falls, Saratoga Springs NY)

26 - 36 Spotsylvania Va

36 - Now Mechanicsville Va (near Richmond)


----------



## Anarchy420 (May 25, 2007)

Saint Cloud, Florida. Close enough to the parks, yet far enough away.

Originally from Rhode Island... I guess that makes me a Damn Yankee!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

2nd post in this thread nut what the hell!! 

BALTIMORE!!!! :tu :ss

:al BURP!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

2nd post in this thread but what the hell!! 

BALTIMORE!!!! :tu :ss

:al BURP!!!


----------



## mhsrunner (May 16, 2007)

Greenville SC by way of Washington, DC


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

0 - 22 NJ
22 - 24 Arlington, VA
24 - 25 Boulder and Denver, CO
26 - 27 Arlington, VA
27 - current New York City


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Live in Orange, CA. Which, as more and more non-residents ask, yes I do live in "the OC". 

I also lived in Portland, OR off and on for about 10 years.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

House Springs MO 20 miles southwest of St Louis. :ss


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Lexington KY. Home of the Wildcats:ss


----------



## Greg C (Oct 13, 2004)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> Lexington KY. Home of the Wildcats:ss


Sorry to hear it!:r

Give me a shout if you are ever in the Ville. I few of us like to smoke and I might be able to scrounge up a Wildcat fan or 2!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Greg C said:


> Sorry to hear it!:r
> 
> Give me a shout if you are ever in the Ville. I few of us like to smoke and I might be able to scrounge up a Wildcat fan or 2!


Thanks for the offer Greg, I don't get out that way much, but will let you know if i do maybe we could meet up at your local B-M for a smoke. Im not much of a wildcat fan, just saw you were sportin your colors. Though you would get a kick out of it. But we do have new blood now so watch out... GO wildcats.... Brian :ss


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Live in Houston, or as some would call it, "the armpit of Texas". I like it though, other than the humidity it's a nice place.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> Tecumseh, Michigan.
> About twenty miles southwest of Ann Arbor.
> 
> Lived in Michigan all my life except for the part where I was sowing some oats out west around California and such.


No kidding!! I live in Monroe, MI and work in Tecumseh, MI.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

I hate this question! The key word in the question, of course, is FROM....
Had the question included a timeframe such as; now or currently or 2006, it would have made it much easier!

Meridian, MS
Jacksonville, FL
Milton, FL
Motta Santa Anastasia, Sicily
Pensacola, FL
Mayport, FL
Naples, Italy
Portsmouth, VA
Hollywood, MD - Just 4 miles from California, MD!
Mobile, AL
Knoxville, TN
Nashville, TN

In theory, I'll never move again. Of course that's what I thought when I was living in Mobile, AL. :tpd: Need moving tips, contact ME!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wichita Kansas.....



and no there is nothing to do here besides cow tipping and drinking beer!!!




Shawn


----------



## SpurNubber (Jun 6, 2007)

From Columbia, SC (Go Gamecocks!). I lived in Louisville, KY for about 5 yrs........the rest of my life (born and present) I have been living here in the Promised Land


----------



## Tom_nrk (Jul 8, 2007)

Currently living in Norrkoping, Sweden


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Rochester, New York...


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Currently Houston, Texas but probably moving to Dallas, Texas sometime this year.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

I live in the scottish highlands in a place called Poolewe.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Currently calling home: Hanford, California. Located in Central San Joaquin Valley...about 25 mi. south of Fresno...2 hrs from Bay Area, 2 hrs from LA area...basically in the buttcrack of California. 

Been in this area for most of my days, except for a magnificent 5 years in Scottsdale, AZ from 95-00.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

The Big Apple the City that never sleeps.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Indianpolis Indiana. Born in Kansas many moons ago.:ss


----------



## Boulder257 (Jul 9, 2007)

The Rodster said:


> I am not sure whether this question has been asked before but just how international is this site?
> 
> I would really love to know whether there are any Gorillas who are based in London, England. Then again I do a bit of business travel and it would be good to hook up with any European Gorillas.
> 
> So, where are you guys based?


I live in Greenville, SC. which is about 2 hours from Atlanta, GA.


----------



## pizzaboy089 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm from Yonkers. north of New York city.


----------



## cb3139 (Feb 10, 2007)

Portland, OR USA. Facing a smoking ban Jan. 1 2008.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Cumming, GA. Just north of Atlanta.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I live in Arlington, TX and work in Fort Worth.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Slidell, LA. About 30 miles east of New Orleans and the location where the eye of Hurricane Katrina really crossed over land.


----------



## FatTony (Jul 11, 2007)

Vancouver B.C. where you can buy a good Cuban, but Canadian taxes make them unfordable.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2007)

jax fl home of the road rage drivers and last year were the 5th highest murder capitol of the US


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Aunt Bea said:


> jax fl home of the road rage drivers and last year were the 5th highest murder capitol of the US


You dissapoint me......I was expecting Mayberry...


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Charleston, WV, split my time between here, Morgantown, and rural eastern West Virginia (dunmore and williamsburg)


----------



## Matt23Mcc (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally from Vail, Iowa (Highway 30: 1hr 15min north east of Council Bluffs) rural town,

moved to Peoria, AZ (Northwest suburb or Phoenix, Seattle Mariners and San Diego Padres spring training camp there),

now live in White Bear Lake, MN (Northeast suburb of St. Paul).


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Lithuania, Europe


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sunny southern California, Pasadena to be exact


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Ormond Beach Florida, (Just North of Daytona beach)


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Minneapolis, MN


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally from Kokomo, Indiana and now reside in Roscoe Illinois, home of Danica Patrick....:dr

And close to Rockford, home of a little band named Cheap Trick..

"I want you, to want me..."

Overheard in my humidor last night....


----------



## jn1585 (Aug 14, 2007)

Raleigh, NC


----------



## mtnman36 (Aug 2, 2007)

Raleigh,NC


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

Madison, WI


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Born and raised in Houston, Texas but will probably be moving to Dallas within a year.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Originally from Upstate (Rochester) NY

:ss


----------



## Mrs_Txdyna (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally from Austin, TX, born and raised. I met my husband two years ago and moved out to La Grange with him, about 50 miles east of my home town. Country livin' is good.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

California, About 15 min. from San Francisco


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Originaly from Lancaster, PA. Now in Canton, GA


----------



## Sabolin (Sep 6, 2007)

Saratoga/Albany area, upstate NY.


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Austin Texas....aka "Keep Austin Weird"


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Richlands Va...about 50 mins east of Bristol TN.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Baltimore Maryland born and barely raised!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Baltimore Maryland born and barely raised!


Same


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Born in San Pedro, Cali, but moved up to Enumclaw, Wa before my 3rd birthday. About 45 min from Seattle, and the same from Mt. Rainier. When it's nice out there's a great view of the mountain from just about anywhere in town, and it's incredible. I love the small town atmosphere, but it's definitely nice to have friends in Seattle for UW, I love visits to the city, but I could never live there...
Adam


----------



## BeersOnTheBoat (Aug 30, 2007)

Origionally from Saratoga Springs, NY. Have been in the Lake Norman region of Charlotte, NC since January 2001.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Rochester, NY, with college in the North Country and grad school in D.C.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Born, raised, and currently living in Baton Rouge, Louisiana... GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

New Jersey- Go RU!


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

Southern Minnesota, 60 miles west of Minneapolis/St Paul.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Ajax Ontario (about 30 minutes East of Toronto)


----------



## LouDog (Sep 28, 2007)

SoCal.

I looking foe BOTL and SOTL out here!


----------



## LouDog (Sep 28, 2007)

LouDog said:


> SoCal.
> 
> I looking for BOTL and SOTL out here!


Palm Springs Area!


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Allentown, PA - 20 minutes from CI and 30 minutes from Famous, that devil site homebase is not too far off either:tu


----------



## Cigar_Dan (Jul 27, 2007)

Covington, Louisiana


----------



## MindRiot (Feb 26, 2007)

Cookeville, TN but live in Knoxville, TN and I love both places.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm still from NY


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Sanitariumite said:


> Born in San Pedro, Cali, but moved up to Enumclaw, Wa before my 3rd birthday. About 45 min from Seattle, and the same from Mt. Rainier. When it's nice out there's a great view of the mountain from just about anywhere in town, and it's incredible. I love the small town atmosphere, but it's definitely nice to have friends in Seattle for UW, I love visits to the city, but I could never live there...
> Adam


 We might be herfing in Fife this coming week.


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Virginia Beach, by way of Western Pennsylvania.

Go Steelers!


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

Glen Burnie MD now but grew up in Rockport TX


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

North London.


----------



## bigr8131963 (Dec 21, 2006)

Central Ohio


----------



## Rough Rider 9 (Oct 17, 2007)

:cb
Oregon.

Grew up on the east side, now I live on the west side.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

North GA :ss


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

Urbana IL :tu


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Right now Im in Greenville SC.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Karachi, Pakistan :ss


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Central PA or Q. Roo Mexico ---I go south for the winter:ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Although, I've lived in a number of great states and a few countries outside the US of A, you'll find us here in Valencia, CA (aka the Santa Clarita Valley. That's just a tad north of Los Angeles proper)....:tu


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

I reside in boring 'ole OKIE-homa. BUT I'm Korean - does that count as being international???? ~DUCK


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

West Des Moines, IA. Nothing to do here except smoke and watch football.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Mesa/Phoenix Arid-zona. Been here since 96, moved from Sacramento after graduating and got stuck here. Looking to move to Oregon in a couple years perhaps.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Connecticut now.

Born&Raised in Long Island NY :ss


----------



## Stevefly50 (Mar 4, 2007)

The Rodster said:


> I am not sure whether this question has been asked before but just how international is this site?
> 
> I would really love to know whether there are any Gorillas who are based in London, England. Then again I do a bit of business travel and it would be good to hook up with any European Gorillas.
> 
> So, where are you guys based?


I am from Orland Park Illinois

Steve


----------



## hostler63 (Oct 1, 2007)

Littleton' Colorado:cb


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Born in Kansas City, Mo., live in KCMO but I've lived in Missouri, Illinois, Wyoming, and Florida in between.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Born and raised in Houston, TX. Lived in Las Vegas and Orlando for a while. Right now I'm stuck in the ******* Riviera(Panama City, FL).


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Clearwater, Fl and if there are any BOTL around here let me know I am a newbie and want to enjoy a couple of good sticks.

Jon


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

grew up in philly and jersey i fig i had enuff of puttin a gun on everyday before i went out haha -- so i decided to see what i could see after i got hurt at work -- hit fl. then ms. now im in new mex and i gotta say i love it here -- sands


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Wichita Kansas, however that is not by choice, I am orginally from Fresno Calif, lived up and down the central valley in cali, then moved to Overlandpark Kansas (KC) Go chiefs! Now I live in Wicheeeta. God luv it... just livin the dream.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Originally from Rochester, NY.
Now residing in Clearwater, FL


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Born in Abilene TX
Raised in Houson TX
Now live in San ANtonio TX:cb


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Israel.


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

The Rodster said:


> I am not sure whether this question has been asked before but just how international is this site?
> 
> I would really love to know whether there are any Gorillas who are based in London, England. Then again I do a bit of business travel and it would be good to hook up with any European Gorillas.
> 
> So, where are you guys based?


Texas


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

Born and Raised in Petaluma California, now reside in the swealtering heat of Sacramento California.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Resolute Bay, Nunavut, Canada

The second most northern community in North America, 600 miles north of the arctic circle


----------



## sbp (Aug 9, 2004)

from New York, NY...born here and lived here all my life except for a few years spent in college in upstate ny


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I decided to add to my original post in this thread. I was born in Philladelphia, PA. Raised mostly in Sioux City, IA. We moved from there to Pompano Beach, FLA then Coral Springs, FLA where I attended Deerfield Beach HS and Coconut Creek HS. Another move to OKC where I attended and graduated from Putnam City West HS in Bethany, OK. From there I joined the Army, where I spent three _wonderful _years at Fort Hood, TX in the 545th Military Police Company of the First Cavalry Division. My wife and I were married at Tinker AFB, during my last year at Fort Hood and when my enlistment was up, we moved back to OKC where she was raised. We lived there from 1976 until 1984 when we moved to Arlington, TX. We've lived here ever since... Other than that, I'm from my momma.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Chico California!


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

Born in Savannah, GA. lived there for 8 years
Lived in Williamsburg, VA for 15 years
Lived in the Charleston, SC area since 2004!


----------



## Spurgeon (Dec 6, 2007)

Born in Thomasville, GA
Lived in 9 different places since then.
Now I live in Dallas, GA


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Born in Newport Beach,CA whilst living in Fountain Valley (darn HMO's)
3 years in Wheaton, Ill
4 years in Huntington Beach, CA
6 years in Austin, TX
4 full years in La Feria, TX
4 years splits between LF and Siloam Springs, AR for college
now just over 1.5 years in Amarillo, TX

and after 4 complete years here, hopefully somewhere way better :tu

(no my dad was not in the military in my lifetime)


----------



## DeNeiro (Oct 28, 2007)

Oakville, Ontario, Canada here!! Seems to be a lot of CS Members in the area too. I am apprx 20 mins from Downtown Toronto and apprx 55mins from Smokin Joes Cigar shop in Lewiston, NY. Kind of luck out having a great selection of Habanos in Ontario and having easy access to some fantastic reasonably priced sticks just across the border. If in the area PM me...i've converted the garage into my cigar lounge w/flat screen, darts, scotch bar, converted coke machine (serving up extra cold cans of Corona) & heaters for those cold Canadian winters.

All the best!

De Neiro


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Born in Berlin- then West Germany
Athens, Greece
Moscow- then USSR
Rome, Italy
Arlington, Va
Paris, France
Vienna, Austria
Ithaca, New York
Windsor Locks, Ct
Bethel, OH
Dad in Diplomatic Corps


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> Born in Newport Beach,CA whilst living in Fountain Valley (darn HMO's)


Actually we lived in the Garden Grove house when you were born, you never lived in Fountain Valley, I can't believe you don't remember that. 

Fountain Valley, CA
Garden Grove, CA
Wheaton, ILL for 3 years
Huntington Beach, CA for few more
Austin, TX
Murrieta, CA (for College plus 2 semesters abroad)
La Feria, TX (for 1 horrible year)
Tacoma, WA
Back to La Feria (hated it both times)a
Then, Euless, TX and now Richardson, TX

I've been in Richardson since August and I'm really starting to like it. I wouldn't mind calling this area home.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

ridmaster said:


> Actually we lived in the Garden Grove house when you were born, you never lived in Fountain Valley, I can't believe you don't remember that.


how forgetful of me, of course it ws Garden Grove:mn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Markham currently which is just the suburb outside toronto. Born and raised in toronto, spent sometime in morden manitoba two hours away from winnipeg. spent a year teaching english in japan, and finally back in toronto/markham.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been based out of Corvallis, Oregon for the past 4 years.

Born and raised in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

Jersey... eh.. Jersey... and runnig for the border in exactly 21 years and 3 months.... damn pension requirements


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

Good ol' Woodbridge, VA... or as we lovingly call it, Hoodbridge.


----------



## valachi (Jan 2, 2008)

Born in Colorado, raised in Colorado, currently live in . . . Johnstown, Colorado. All Front Range, pretty much all Northern Colorado. I've visited a fair number of places, and can certainly think of some that i'd like to live, but I like the variety I get in Colorado.


----------



## steelprostate (Jan 16, 2008)

A great town called Schertz, in the heart of the great state of Texas...basically between Austin and San Antonio. Rated the top city in Texas to live in and something like #32 in the country


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Born in Syracuse, New York 
5 yrs in Naples, Florida 
Back to the cold in Syracuse


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Born and raised in Richmond VA-Yeehaw! Now Im living in Northern Italy.... It's great to be in the darkside!


----------



## acrispy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Lived on Long Island my whole life. started in Corona Queens got married and moved east to S.Farmingdale.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ojai, Ca.

Born and raised.


----------



## guitar4001 (Feb 28, 2008)

eastern NC


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

Planted and grown in the Philippines, then transplanted for aging to Bolingbrook, IL 30 miles west of Chicago, or Chic - A - Gogo!!!:ss


----------



## hysteria (Feb 18, 2008)

The _very_ northeast corner of Indiana. Buried under snow right now


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

born in CT
then 20 years in the corps- 97 countries that I have spent at least 1 night in, all 50 states and numerous territoies and possesions.
the last 3 years in NoVA


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooklahoma. :cb


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Windsor, Ontario, Canada. Born and Raised.


----------



## RickMG (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys, first post here. Born and raised here in the St. Louis area, with the exception of a year in L.A. & 6 months in Europe, both over 35 years ago...darn I'm old.
:ss


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Born in Rockford, Illinois in Feb 1987. Three months later, moved to Remington Indiana and been livin there since... except for when I'm at school in Monmouth, IL.


----------



## fredneck (Nov 23, 2006)

Born in California, but I've lived in Maryland for 25 year, 10 of it in Fredrock.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RickMG said:


> Hey guys, first post here. Born and raised here in the St. Louis area, with the exception of a year in L.A. & 6 months in Europe, both over 35 years ago...darn I'm old.
> :ss


HOLY CRAP, haven't seen you in a few years. hope you're doing well.
a lot of the CWeekly crew doesn't show up to KC herfs anymore (or even respond to posts on CW about them).

welcome to CS


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

Born and raised right outside of New Orleans (River Ridge, La)
and moved to Baton Rouge, La in 1999. 



:tuG E A U X T I G E R S ! ! ! ! ! :tu


----------



## BirdDok (Apr 16, 2008)

Born in Bethlehem, PA.... Move to and around New England after 2nd grade (a long, long, long time ago..). I say I grew up in Guilford,Connecticut, though. After a couple of coast to coast to coast moves, I call Malvern, PA home now.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Oklahoma City,OK Where the wind comes sweeping down the plains,and were people park in their yards & use their driveways for garage sales :cb


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

Central California, Porterville to be exact.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Lathrop, CA..Just about 60 miles south of Sacramento, and just about 60 miles eaest of SF


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

huero71 said:


> Central California, Porterville to be exact.


Huero71, whats up neighbor..? I grew up in Atlanta, Ga. (actually Marietta), but moved to sunny and warm Fresno, Ca in '91.. Been here ever since.
:tu


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Living in Wyoming, MN now. Planing to relocate to Orlando, FL shortly.


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

I live in Pargas, Finland. It's the only city in Finland that only borders to the sea on all sides...


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

I live on the island of the damned - in London, to be exact.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

I live in River Edge, New Jersey. I'm only 15 minutes from NYC and one of the last areas to still have Blue Laws......where the malls and other shops in Paramus close on Sunday as a day of rest!:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Im from Richmond VA but Im living in MI now. Been here for 3-4 monthes now. Where is the sun?


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

I am from Northern Ireland. I live in a small town called Banbridge about 23/24 miles from the capital of Northern Ireland - Belfast. It is a beautiful place, with many fine bars and pubs in which large quantities of Guiness are consumed daily.

HHHHMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm... couldn't find mine in here. Could have sworn....

Anyway - I am just outside of *Raleigh, North Carolina*. 
Y'all come have some eastern North Carolina barbeque! :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hello fellow cigar lovers...
> 
> I live just outside of Raleigh, NC - home of the Stanley Cup Champion Carolina Hurricanes!
> 
> ...


  


SmokeyJoe said:


> Hmmm... couldn't find mine in here. Could have sworn....
> 
> Anyway - I am just outside of *Raleigh, North Carolina*.
> Y'all come have some eastern North Carolina barbeque! :dr


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

pnoon said:


>


*Thanks, Peter... your "Search Fu" is powerful indeed. Mods ROCK! *

(I tried searching "SmokeyJoe" instead of "Raleigh" - DOH!)


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Born and raised in Chicago IL. Been thinking of moving though.


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure if I posted here or was too embarassed to admit I am in Highland, Ca.


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

B&R Pittsburgh. Lived in Chicago, Iowa City, Albuquerque and for last 19 years in Gig Harbor WA. All 4 contl. USA time zones. PGH and this place be da best.


----------



## Ego Archive (Jun 9, 2008)

Minneapolis, MN - land of stupid weather, and 10,000 mosquito's.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Northern NJ here... the home of the oldest and finest cigar club in the country, The Metropolitan Society....just about 15 miles west of NYC. If anyone wants to see pictures of our club just go to www.metrocigar.com.
If you want to enjoy a smoke and see it in person just e mail [email protected] and we will set a date.

Tazman


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I grew up in Virgina Beach, VA. But since being in the service I have lived in NC,CA,KY,Korea, and currently living in Iraq. My family is in San Deigo,CA so I guess thats home to me right now.


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

I grew up in Northeast NJ, Joined the Navy and moved around a bit. I now call New London, CT home.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Im from Leicester which is central England known as the "midlands"


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am in Cincinnati, OH. Cincinnati is in Southwest Ohio near the Indiana and Kentucky borders.


----------



## LVS (Jul 12, 2007)

Born and raised in Brooklyn New York. Currently residing in Central Harlem NY.


----------



## rick226 (Jun 25, 2008)

B&R in MI.Spent 20 years in U.S ARMY.Got out in 1995.Been in Lakewood Wa,since then.


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

Half my life in georgia, other half now in New York City. Blessed to be a Southerner and a northerner. Hint- Your both right...about everything.Lol


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Endicott NY (near Binghamton) Home of the spiedie and the PGA Champions tour Dick's Open. Dick's sporting goods was also founded in Binghamton


----------



## e22byrnes (Jun 30, 2008)

Vestal, NY. Hey :eevis, don't forget we are also the Carousel Capital of the nation. And we once turned out 35,000,000 cigars a year!


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

The Show Me state, Washington Missouri, about 40 miles from St. Louis.


"I distrust camels, and anybody else that can go a week without a drink".


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

I live in the western suburbs of Minneapolis. Great place to live, year 'round. Summers can't be nicer, and there's ice fishing in the winter. (My other obsession.) :ss


----------



## Grumpy Dano (Jul 22, 2008)

I know I know this.....

Short term memory loss sucks ya know?....

ahhhhhhhhh

Right!!!!


<------------There it is!!


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

Cologne, NRW, Germany. I lived for 6 months in KS.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sussex County New Jersey.....The last rural place in NJ

---------------- Now playing: Toby Keith - Honky Tonk U via FoxyTunes


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

Currently Columbus, MS


----------



## MrG (Jan 13, 2008)

Duluth GA


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Says it right there <--


----------



## mrshush511 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im from Jamestown New York, 80 miles south Of Buffalo!


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

travel between two cities, London and Mississauga (Ontario, Canada)

London - draw a straight line from Detroit to Toronto and the the middle of the line would run through London

Mississauga - Sorta new here, but somewhere around Toronto... i think. thank god for GPS's and mindless driving...


----------



## xapa97 (Aug 25, 2008)

Harper Woods, MI. Just North of Detroit on the East side.


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
<----- Jeffersonville, IN Right across the river from Louisville, KY


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

Royal Oak, Michigan.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Walker, Louisiana


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

benson, nc

:cb


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Chattanooga, TN:ss


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

Roseville, CA


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

I think everyone's from planet Earth. I could be wrong though.


----------



## 1977topps (Jul 30, 2008)

Shelter Island, NY, about 80 miles east of NYC between the north and south forks of Long Island.


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

Istanbul-Turkey.
About 5000 miles away from NYC


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

St. Louis Missouri


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Orange County, NY. About 60 miles north of NYC. Give or take a few.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Im about 20 Miles NW of Houston  (a hour and a half drive at 7am... which is why I no longer work downtown LOL )


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2010)

Middletown, Ohio. About 25 minues north of Cincinnati


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Pittsburgh , Pa


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Ocean Springs, Ms !/2 hr from Mobile. 1 1/2 hr from NO


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Stockton California.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

America's heartland


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

My hometown is Ft Walton Beach, FL. I currently live in Arizona.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

edisonbird said:


> Ft. Myers, Florida, home of a lot of old people. :u


Rest In Peace brother.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Bloomfield, New Jersey...located in Northern New Jersey just outside of Newark, New Jersey......10 miles west of New York City.......


----------



## J.W. (Jan 28, 2009)

Northeast Mississippi.:wave: Hay Yall.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Bothell - 15 miles northeast of seattle.


----------

